
Google will deliver groceries to Kansas City doorsteps - SQL2219
http://www.bizjournals.com/kansascity/news/2016/09/13/google-express-grocery-shopping-service.html?ana=e_ae_set1&s=article_du&ed=2016-09-13&u=v3zG4AOzM2Z088kXcVNGkg01f2c2b5&t=1473894037&j=75773712
======
arkitaip
I don't have much faith in Google being able to scale this into something
truly game changing. They don't have the nimbleness and service culture that
is required.

